

Why relocating our team to Spain was the best decision we've ever made - jonolay
http://wearehanno.com/logbook/practice-what-you-preach

======
renas
This is no news, look at this:

[http://linuxforme.com/the-holiday-startup.html](http://linuxforme.com/the-
holiday-startup.html)

